# [Solved] USB Mouse

## gudum35

I have a BenQ M310 cordless optical mouse and I can't get it to work! USB is enabled in the kernel, hotplug is installed and the mouse doesn't work...

Here is the 

```
# lsusb -v
```

output

```
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0d62:1000 Darfon Electronics Corp.

  Language IDs: none (invalid length string descriptor bf; len=0)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0d62 Darfon Electronics Corp.

  idProduct          0x1000

  bcdDevice            2.00

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                0

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      88

cannot get report descriptor

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval              10

  Language IDs: none (invalid length string descriptor 04; len=34)

```

The following is what I get in /var/log/messages when I unplug and then re-plug the mouse

```
Jul 24 14:21:50 tux usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 3

Jul 24 14:21:50 tux hal.hotplug[8253]: DEVPATH is not set

Jul 24 14:21:53 tux usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and addres$Jul 24 14:22:03 tux su(pam_unix)[8312]: session opened for user root by (uid=10$Jul 24 14:22:04 tux drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed

Jul 24 14:22:04 tux drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

Jul 24 14:22:04 tux

Jul 24 14:22:04 tux input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [0d62:1000] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1Jul 24 14:22:04 tux hal.hotplug[8323]: DEVPATH is not set

```

```
# cat /dev/input/mice
```

gives jibberish so the mouse works in console mode.

I found the following page on the net... the mouse works under FC2 by applying a patch. It seems that it works under FC3 and FC4 too.

http://www.pooyak.com/blog/archives/000079.shtml

but as I'm a real n00b I don't know how to patch a kernel!

Any help greatly appreciated.

GuillaumeLast edited by gudum35 on Mon Jul 25, 2005 5:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gudum35,

Exactly when/where does the mouse not work?

The gibberish shows the kernel is OK.

The patch you linked to was against kernel 2.6.8. The kernel is now at 2.6.12, so I would be surprised if it was not in the vanillia kernel by now.

----------

## gudum35

It doesn't in X... it doesn't work it KDE or Gnome, both the latest versions.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gudum35,

Can you post your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

A further test - emerge gpm and configure it. Does the mouse work in the console?

----------

## gudum35

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

   Screen         "Screen0" 

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0"

#   InputDevice    "Serial Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor

#   Load  "GLcore"

#   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "bitmap" # bitmap-fonts

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option "XkbLayout" ""

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option      "Protocol" "Microsoft"

#   Option      "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

#   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

#   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

#   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

#   Option      "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

#   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

#   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

#   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver        "synaptics"

   Identifier    "Touchpad"

   Option        "Device"                "/dev/input/event2"

   Option        "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

   Option        "LeftEdge"              "120"

   Option        "RightEdge"             "830"

   Option        "TopEdge"               "120"

   Option        "BottomEdge"            "650"

   Option        "FingerLow"             "14"

   Option        "FingerHigh"            "15"

   Option        "MaxTapTime"            "180"

   Option        "MaxTapMove"            "110"

   Option        "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

   Option        "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

   Option        "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

   Option        "MinSpeed"              "0.6"

   Option        "MaxSpeed"              "1.50"

   Option        "AccelFactor"           "0.015"

   Option        "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "200"

   Option        "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "200"

   Option        "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

   Option        "CircularScrolling"     "1"

   Option        "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

   Option        "CircScrollTrigger"     "3"

   Option         "FastTaps"         "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by KNOPPIX mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

#   HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0 # Warning: This may fry very old Monitors

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 62.0 # Extreme conservative. Will flicker. TFT default.

   #  Default modes distilled from

   #      "VESA and Industry Standards and Guide for Computer Display Monitor

   #       Timing", version 1.0, revision 0.8, adopted September 17, 1998.

   #  $XFree86: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/etc/vesamodes,v 1.4 1999/11/18 16:52:17 tsi Exp $

   # 640x350 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "640x350"    31.5  640  672  736  832    350  382  385  445 +hsync -vsync

   # 640x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "640x400"    31.5  640  672  736  832    400  401  404  445 -hsync +vsync

   # 720x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "720x400"    35.5  720  756  828  936    400  401  404  446 -hsync +vsync

   # 640x480 @ 60Hz (Industry standard) hsync: 31.5kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    25.2  640  656  752  800    480  490  492  525 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  664  704  832    480  489  491  520 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.5kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  656  720  840    480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 43.3kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    36.0  640  696  752  832    480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

   # 800x600 @ 56Hz (VESA) hsync: 35.2kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    36.0  800  824  896 1024    600  601  603  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    40.0  800  840  968 1056    600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.1kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    50.0  800  856  976 1040    600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 46.9kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    49.5  800  816  896 1056    600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 53.7kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    56.3  800  832  896 1048    600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768i @ 43Hz (industry standard) hsync: 35.5kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264    768  768  776  817 +hsync +vsync Interlace

   # 1024x768 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.4kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 56.5kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312    768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 68.7kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376    768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 67.5kHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600    864  865  868  900 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  108.0 1280 1376 1488 1800    960  961  964 1000 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 85.9kHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728    960  961  964 1011 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 64.0kHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 80.0kHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 91.1kHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728   1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 75.0kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 65Hz (VESA) hsync: 81.3kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 175.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 87.5kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 189.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 93.8kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 229.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1792x1344 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 83.6kHz

   ModeLine "1792x1344" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448   1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync

   # 1792x1344 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

   ModeLine "1792x1344" 261.0 1792 1888 2104 2456   1344 1345 1348 1417 -hsync +vsync

   # 1856x1392 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 86.3kHz

   ModeLine "1856x1392" 218.3 1856 1952 2176 2528   1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync

   # 1856x1392 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

   ModeLine "1856x1392" 288.0 1856 1984 2208 2560   1392 1393 1396 1500 -hsync +vsync

   # 1920x1440 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 90.0kHz

   ModeLine "1920x1440" 234.0 1920 2048 2256 2600   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

   # 1920x1440 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

   ModeLine "1920x1440" 297.0 1920 2064 2288 2640   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

   # Additional modelines

   ModeLine "1800x1440"  230    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   ModeLine "1800x1440"  250    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   # Extended modelines with GTF timings

   # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

   ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

   # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

   ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

        # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

        #Option     "sw_cursor"

        #Option     "hw_cursor"

        #Option     "NoAccel"

        #Option     "ShowCache"

        #Option     "ShadowFB"

        #Option     "UseFBDev"

        #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by KNOPPIX mkxf86config

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## gudum35

log file

log file

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #31 SMP Sun Jul 24 11:51:24 EDT 2005 i686

Build Date: 13 July 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 24 15:39:44 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.Org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1179,0247 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2653 card 1179,0f00 rev 03 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0146 card 1179,0002 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1179,0001 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:05:0: chip 8086,4223 card 8086,1040 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:0b:0: chip 104c,8031 card 4000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 03:0b:2: chip 104c,8032 card 1179,0001 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:0b:4: chip 104c,8034 card 1179,0001 rev 00 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcdf00000 - 0xcdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,5), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcde00000 - 0xcdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (3:11:0), (3,4,7), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0146) rev 162, Mem @ 0xcf000000/24, 0xb0000000/28, 0xce000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x40004000 - 0x40007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x40000800 - 0x40000fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xcdeff000 - 0xcdefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xcdffc000 - 0xcdffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcddffc00 - 0xcddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40000600 - 0x400006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x40000400 - 0x400005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000bf14 - 0x0000bf17 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bf18 - 0x0000bf1f (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000bf24 - 0x0000bf27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bf28 - 0x0000bf2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bf30 - 0x0000bf3f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bf44 - 0x0000bf44 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bf48 - 0x0000bf48 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf54 - 0x0000bf54 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf58 - 0x0000bf58 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bfe0 - 0x0000bfff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x40002100 - 0x400021ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x40002000 - 0x400020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x40000700 - 0x400007ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x40004000 - 0x40007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x40000800 - 0x40000fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xcdeff000 - 0xcdefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xcdffc000 - 0xcdffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcddffc00 - 0xcddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40000600 - 0x400006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x40000400 - 0x400005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000bf14 - 0x0000bf17 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bf18 - 0x0000bf1f (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000bf24 - 0x0000bf27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bf28 - 0x0000bf2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bf30 - 0x0000bf3f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bf44 - 0x0000bf44 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bf48 - 0x0000bf48 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf54 - 0x0000bf54 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf58 - 0x0000bf58 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bfe0 - 0x0000bfff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x40002100 - 0x400021ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x40002000 - 0x400020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x40000700 - 0x400007ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40004000 - 0x40007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x40000800 - 0x40000fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcdeff000 - 0xcdefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcdffc000 - 0xcdffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xcddffc00 - 0xcddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x40000600 - 0x400006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x40000400 - 0x400005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x40002100 - 0x400021ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x40002000 - 0x400020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x40000700 - 0x400007ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf14 - 0x0000bf17 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000bf18 - 0x0000bf1f (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bf24 - 0x0000bf27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf28 - 0x0000bf2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf30 - 0x0000bf3f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf44 - 0x0000bf44 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf48 - 0x0000bf48 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf54 - 0x0000bf54 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf58 - 0x0000bf58 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000bfe0 - 0x0000bfff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40004000 - 0x40007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x40000800 - 0x40000fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcdeff000 - 0xcdefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcdffc000 - 0xcdffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xcddffc00 - 0xcddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x40000600 - 0x400006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x40000400 - 0x400005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x40002100 - 0x400021ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x40002000 - 0x400020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x40000700 - 0x400007ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf14 - 0x0000bf17 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000bf18 - 0x0000bf1f (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bf24 - 0x0000bf27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf28 - 0x0000bf2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf30 - 0x0000bf3f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf44 - 0x0000bf44 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf48 - 0x0000bf48 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf54 - 0x0000bf54 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf58 - 0x0000bf58 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000bfe0 - 0x0000bfff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40004000 - 0x40007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x40000800 - 0x40000fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcdeff000 - 0xcdefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcdffc000 - 0xcdffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xcddffc00 - 0xcddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x40000600 - 0x400006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x40000400 - 0x400005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x40002100 - 0x400021ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x40002000 - 0x400020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x40000700 - 0x400007ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf14 - 0x0000bf17 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf18 - 0x0000bf1f (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf24 - 0x0000bf27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf28 - 0x0000bf2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf30 - 0x0000bf3f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf44 - 0x0000bf44 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf48 - 0x0000bf48 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bf54 - 0x0000bf54 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bf58 - 0x0000bf58 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000bfe0 - 0x0000bfff (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [43] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xB0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xCF000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: NV43

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.49.01

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0, TV-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using boot display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 28-96kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file vrefresh range 50-75Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 28.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-75.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1800x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "768x576" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "768x576" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1800x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x512" (height 1024 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x512" (height 1024 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x432" (height 864 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "768x576": 45.5 MHz, 45.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "768x576": 42.9 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "768x576": 35.0 MHz, 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (290, 220) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (89, 88)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x40004000 - 0x40007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x40000800 - 0x40000fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xcdeff000 - 0xcdefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xcdffc000 - 0xcdffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xcddffc00 - 0xcddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x40000600 - 0x400006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x40000400 - 0x400005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x40002100 - 0x400021ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x40002000 - 0x400020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x40000700 - 0x400007ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [24] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf14 - 0x0000bf17 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf18 - 0x0000bf1f (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf24 - 0x0000bf27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf28 - 0x0000bf2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bf30 - 0x0000bf3f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bf44 - 0x0000bf44 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000bf48 - 0x0000bf48 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000bf54 - 0x0000bf54 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000bf58 - 0x0000bf58 (0x1) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000bfe0 - 0x0000bfff (0x20) IX[B]

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc104"

(WW) Option "XkbLayout" requires an string value

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.1

(--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "120"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "830"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "120"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "650"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "14"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "15"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

(WW) Option "FastTaps" requires an integer value

(**) Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

(**) Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

(**) Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

(**) Option "CircScrollTrigger" "3"

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Touchpad: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisM

```

----------

## gudum35

I emerged gpm and set mouse=imps2 and mousedev=/dev/input/mice and the mouse works when I log in console mode. i see a grey rectangle moving around...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gudum35

Your USB mouse section needs

```
# Allow Both mice to work for debugging

    Option "SendCoreEvents"
```

You had it there but it doesn't need the "true"

----------

## gudum35

Thanks it's working perfeclty now!

----------

